# My latest knife



## SpikeC (Jul 7, 2011)

I think that I will call this one done. I have a DBA called RCArtmetal, so I carved RC onto one side of the blade. I think I will do this in the future, and leave off the S. I'll probably do something different with the pin as well.
The handle is curly maple, and I think I will give up on the Nelsonite, it does not seem to give the result that I was hoping for.


----------



## steeley (Jul 7, 2011)

NICE WORK whats the length.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks! It's about 200 mm.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice work, Spike!
O1, right? I'd love to see the "choil shot".


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, Lefty! Yes, it's O1, and I can probably do a couple other angled shots!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 7, 2011)

Sure is purdy! Let's see that bolster. Up close and personal!


----------



## toek (Jul 8, 2011)

Nicely done it looks great


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, toek!


----------



## mhenry (Jul 8, 2011)

That is very cool beautiful job


----------



## bishamon (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice choil.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2011)

Spike you're really coming along - nice work - keep it up!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, Dave! The choil really makes this one comfortable in the hand.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 9, 2011)

How thin did you make it, what type of grind?


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 9, 2011)

The ebony handled one is a full flat, and I wanted to see what difference a convex grind would make, so I did that. I'm not sure if there is significant difference in food stickage, though. I need to do a cutting spurt it evaluate better.


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 9, 2011)

Turned out really nice.
Thank you for posting the photo.

I like the pattern on the blade. 
Mustard?


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks! French's.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 9, 2011)

Hell yeah Spike! That is awesome! I agree...More pics  Looks nice!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 9, 2011)

The grind is thicker at the choil because I was trying to make the heel stouter for chopping, while it is thinner as it goes up the blade.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 9, 2011)

It's really not as thick as the picture looks.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 10, 2011)

It looks like a really nicely done grind from the pics. Trust me, if you think that looks thick, you don't want to see what I've been playing with the past couple of days! Sorry, but I'm not saying what...just trust me, that's not thick!
Oh and the one I'm playing with isn't from anyone here, so don't worry about that!
Looks really good Spike!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is a shot of the choil of knife #3, with the ebony handle:






This one is pretty thin!


----------

